# "Boo" button, "Hiss" and "Harumph"



## staythecourse

I always wanted a "Harumph" button on PB like in Blazing Saddles.

"I didn't get a "Harumph" outta that guy."

"Harumph!"

That way we can have 20 Thanks, 20 boos, a few hisses and a multitude of Harumphs each day.

Can we do something about that Rich?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

No. We only thank each other here. If you're going to Boo a man for a post then you've got to tell him why.


----------



## Zenas

I agree. I'd like a few alotted "Boo's" a day for any out of hand Baptism or Theonomy threads.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.puritanboard.com/313121-post9.html


----------



## staythecourse

> No. We only thank each other here. If you're going to Boo a man for a post then you've got to tell him why.



Boo. You knew that was coming.


----------



## staythecourse

Guys the whole idea is making me laugh.


----------



## Zenas

I would compete for the most groans. Perhaps it is best they are disabled.


----------



## Zenas

staythecourse said:


> Guys the whole idea is making me laugh.



*hiss*


----------



## staythecourse

I couldn't take a "boo" button seriously. I did however take offense at Andrew's hiss. Let's not get personal. You get a job and start hissing people. Boo on that, big time.


----------



## Galatians220

But in addition to the "thanks" button - in a positive vein - could we have a "huzzah!" or "HOO-ha" button? Appreciate the "clapping hands" smilie, but sometimes "thanks" just don't seem _enough_... _(Tongue firmly in cheek.  )_

Margaret


----------



## staythecourse

HOO-ah!


----------



## turmeric

Harumph!


----------



## Zenas

Can we have a "pox" button? As in "A pox on the lot of you!".


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## staythecourse

NNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnew. NNNNNNNeeew.


----------



## turmeric

staythecourse said:


> NNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnew. NNNNNNNeeew.


 
Kittykittykitty!


----------



## Hippo

It would be useful to have different buttons for posts that or either insightful or helpful and one for posts that are appreciated.

The problem being that posts are often thanked for personal reasons (and it is great to be able to do this) but such posts are often not the kind that are particularly useful when you are using the thanked posts search filter.


----------



## staythecourse

No no no Meg (he says with a big grin) I'm not meowing. One of the guys on Search for the Holy Grail couldn't say "Ni"

Although a meow button would be odd.


----------



## staythecourse

> The problem being that posts are often thanked for personal reasons (and it is great to be able to do this) but such posts are often not the kind that are particularly useful when you are using the thanked posts search filter.



Harumph.


----------



## staythecourse

Hey, Meg, I read this week that turmeric helps prevent cancer. Very little of it in India. So, among it other many uses...an anti-oxidant!


----------



## Galatians220

Hippo said:


> It would be useful to have different buttons for posts that or either insightful or helpful and one for posts that are appreciated.
> 
> The problem being that posts are often thanked for personal reasons (and it is great to be able to do this) but such posts are often not the kind that are particularly useful when you are using the thanked posts search filter.


 
Yeah, Mike, that's why I suggested the "huzzah!" and "HOO-ah!" buttons. You could filter posts by those that had been "thanked," "huzzah'ed" or "HOO-ah'ed."  And by whom they had been so respectively done. It would be helpful in getting to know what appealed to whom - and in what specific way. 



Margaret


----------



## Timothy William

What we _really_ need is an Excommunicate button. Read something that smells like bad doctrine, and you just press Excommunicate at the end of it. No need for an explanation or reasoning or the opportunity for a rebuttal. It could even have a Dalek-like sound effect.



Semper Fidelis said:


> No. We only thank each other here. If you're going to Boo a man for a post then you've got to tell him why.


 This is good reasoning. Buttons I wouldn't mind seeing are "I agree" (which is not always the same as "thank you for the useful post"), and "Praying" for prayer threads, as you can't really add Thanks to the bottom of a post which details why the person is in need of prayer, as though were glad to hear they were in difficulty.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Given the number of marines on here I think we should have an 'ooh-rah' button!


----------



## LadyFlynt

I know it doesn't fit the PB, but on some other boards there are Karma points with an Exalt and a Smite button. You give or take away points to/from the person by hitting one of those two buttons. We had a scammer come onto one board....had never seen Karma go into negative numbers before


----------



## turmeric

LadyFlynt said:


> I know it doesn't fit the PB, but on some other boards there are Karma points with an Exalt and a Smite button. You give or take away points to/from the person by hitting one of those two buttons. We had a scammer come onto one board....had never seen Karma go into negative numbers before


 
Could the scammers reincarnate with a new screenname and return to haunt us?


----------



## LadyFlynt

This one did...over and over and over. She has so many business and user names it isn't funny.

You have to wonder how many times a person has to be banned to get the point. (oh, and banning wasn't the only thing...authorities and news stations were involved)


----------



## Quickened

staythecourse said:


> I always wanted a "Harumph" button on PB like in Blazing Saddles.
> 
> "I didn't get a "Harumph" outta that guy."
> 
> "Harumph!"


----------



## a mere housewife

Rather than just a generic pox button we could have several buttons with more specific poxes. Nothing says nobody liked your post like 'the following users wish that the fleas of a thousand camels would infest ____'s armpits' followed by a string of ten or so usernames.


----------



## Galatians220

JonathanHunt said:


> Given the number of marines on here I think we should have an 'ooh-rah' button!


 
Yeah, that's what I was getting at above, but I guess I spelled it wrong! 

But hey: I'm the wife of an Army veteran who served with the 101st Airborne in Vietnam, right after the Tet offensive... So it makes *sense* that I'd misspell the Marine "ooh-rah!" exclamation, right?! 

Sorry! 

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220

a mere housewife said:


> Rather than just a generic pox button we could have several buttons with more specific poxes. Nothing says nobody liked your post like 'the following users wish that the fleas of a thousand camels would infest ____'s armpits' followed by a string of ten or so usernames.


 
Or, *"The following users wish that the bird of paradise would fly up your nose and an elephant would caress you with his toes..."* 

_You're onto something there, Heidi!_  

Margaret


----------



## Josiah

How about a *Woot! Woot!* button.....nah


----------

